# Il mouse nn scrolla :)   [RISOLTO]

## JohnT.Clark

eccomi di nuovo qua a chiedere aiuto  :Very Happy: 

il problema di oggi è il mouse, infatti mi attiva lo scroll delle pagine (con la rotella) solo se mi sposto sulla barra di scorrimento (col cursore)  :Question: 

Il problema è nato 4 giorni fa, quando son passato da un mouse usb 5 tasti ( 2 x scroll) definito generic al Microsoft Intellimouse Wireless Expl.

Allego un estratto del mio XF86Config

```

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier    "Mouse1"

    Driver    "mouse"

    Option    "Protocol"   "ImPS/2"

    Option    "Device"     "/dev/input/mice"

    Option    "Buttons"   "7"

    Option    "ZAxisMapping" "6 7"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate" "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

```

Grazie in anticipo 

CiauZ

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova a mettere questo

```
Identifier   "Mouse1"

Driver   "mouse"

Option "Protocol"    "PS/2"

Option "Device"      "/dev/mouse"

Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
```

----------

## JohnT.Clark

Niente se metto:

```

Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

```

Nn va proprio xchè da quanto ho capito girando i tasti x lo scroll sono il 6 e il 7

non può essere qualche impostazione del KDE?

----------

## bibi[M]

Ma quanti tasti hai?___? Hai anche il back and forward?

Comunque l'impostazione "classica" per un mouse tre tasti/rotella è questa:

```

Option "Buttons" "5"

Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

```

...con 7 tasti... boh^-^

(fedeliallalinea, me l'hai spedita l'amica?^^)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@JohnT.Clark cercando su internet ho trovato questo che dovrebbe 

funzionare

```
Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier    "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option      "Protocol" "IMPS/2"   # for the Microsoft Intellimouse

   Option       "Device" "/dev/mouse"

   Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"   # To get the wheel working.

EndSection
```

 *bibi[M] wrote:*   

> (fedeliallalinea, me l'hai spedita l'amica?^^)

 

Quella non ne vuole sapere di entrare nella busta   :Very Happy:  .

----------

## cerri

 *bibi[M] wrote:*   

> "fedeliallalinea *bibi[M] wrote:*   (fedeliallalinea, me l'hai spedita l'amica?^^) 
> 
> Quella non ne vuole sapere di entrare nella busta   .

 

Ehm... di che parlate???

----

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cerri wrote:*   

>  *bibi[M] wrote:*   "fedeliallalinea *bibi[M] wrote:*   (fedeliallalinea, me l'hai spedita l'amica?^^) 
> 
> Quella non ne vuole sapere di entrare nella busta   . 
> 
> Ehm... di che parlate???
> ...

 

Ehhehe... anche i moderatori a volte sono all'oscuro...   :Laughing: 

----------

## cerri

Ok. Allora vado a spegnere il server.

----------

## JohnT.Clark

[quote="fedeliallalinea"]@JohnT.Clark cercando su internet ho trovato questo che dovrebbe 

funzionare

```
Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier    "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option      "Protocol" "IMPS/2"   # for the Microsoft Intellimouse

   Option       "Device" "/dev/mouse"

   Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"   # To get the wheel working.

EndSection
```

con questi la rotella funziona anche senza spostare il cursore sulla barra di scroll  :Very Happy:  Tnz

P.s. xò adesso nn ho più i tast back e foward   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *JohnT.Clark wrote:*   

> P.s. xò adesso nn ho più i tast back e foward  

 

Cioe'?

----------

## JohnT.Clark

 :Very Happy:  eheh

Nel senso che ho 7 tasti a disposizione ma ne uso 5 

Cmq x me va bene lo stesso, anche xchè nn so se esista un programma modello Intellitype Microsoft x assegnare determinate funzioni dei tasti...

----------

## paolo

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=21251

(In pratica devi scambiare 4e5 con 6e7)

Paolo

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *paolo wrote:*   

> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=21251
> 
> (In pratica devi scambiare 4e5 con 6e7)
> 
> Paolo

 

Orca mi hai preceduto....

----------

## Nimish

ma invece con un USB???

come devo fare??

il mio e' un logitech 2 pulsanti  + rotella...

ho lo stesso problema... ma non ho mai provato a girarla andando dulla scrollbar!

devo mettere 6 e 7 anche io???

----------

## paolo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Orca mi hai preceduto....
> 
> 

 

 :Wink: 

----------

## paolo

 *Nimish wrote:*   

> ma invece con un USB???
> 
> come devo fare??
> 
> il mio e' un logitech 2 pulsanti  + rotella...
> ...

 

Hai lo stesso problema? Cioè non ti funziona la rotella?

Le impostazioni di usb e ps/2 si differenziano solo per l'opzione Device.

Paolo

----------

## Nimish

 *paolo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hai lo stesso problema? Cioè non ti funziona la rotella?
> 
> Le impostazioni di usb e ps/2 si differenziano solo per l'opzione Device.
> ...

 

si...non  funge la rotella..

io come devce ho /dev/input/mice

devo lasciare questo... no??

----------

## paolo

Yes.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Nimish wrote:*   

> si...non funge la rotella..
> 
> io come devce ho /dev/input/mice
> 
> devo lasciare questo... no??

 

Che mouse e'? Che protocollo hai settato nel tuo XF86Config (PS/2, 

IMPS/2,...)?

----------

## Nimish

e' un mouuse logitech a 2 pulsanti piu' rotella, USB e per farlo funzionare ho messo in /etc/X!!/XF86Config

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier    "Mouse1"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option      "Protocol" "IMPS/2"  

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"   

si puo' dire quindi che il problema da parte mia e':

RISOLTO

come dice fedeliallalinea...

poi ti do le dritte del mio C/C

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Nimish wrote:*   

> e' un mouuse logitech a 2 pulsanti piu' rotella, USB e per farlo funzionare ho messo in /etc/X!!/XF86Config
> 
> Section "InputDevice"
> 
>    Identifier    "Mouse1"
> ...

 

Io metterei il protocollo apposta per il logitech ovvero

```
Option "Protocol"    "MouseManPlusPS/2"
```

----------

## bibi[M]

raga ho trovato questo:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=21251

Spiega anche come sfruttare i tasti back and forward!

Ci sono arrivato da questo thread:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=87224

(...mi è sempre piaciuta la svezia, patria di tante linuxare  :Razz: )

----------

## JohnT.Clark

 *bibi[M] wrote:*   

> raga ho trovato questo:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=21251
> 
> Spiega anche come sfruttare i tasti back and forward!
> ...

 

Grazie adesso son quasi riuscito a farlo funzionare, c'è solo un paio di cose

Dove trovo questo file ~/.xinitrc alchè io possa mettere 

```

exec xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 2 3 6 7 4 5" &

```

E poi quando vado a editare questo file /etc/X11/imwheelrc

devo cancellare tutto quello che ha dentro e lasciare:

```

".*"

None, Up, Alt_L|Left

None, Down, Alt_L|Right

```

Oppure devo aggiungerlo e basta?

CiauZ

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *JohnT.Clark wrote:*   

> Dove trovo questo file ~/.xinitrc alchè io possa mettere 
> 
> ```
> 
> exec xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 2 3 6 7 4 5" &
> ...

 

Questo file non esiste devi crearlo te nella tua home directory.

```
# touch .xinitrc | echo "exec xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 2 3 6 7 4 5" &" > .xinitrc
```

 *JohnT.Clark wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E poi quando vado a editare questo file /etc/X11/imwheelrc
> 
> devo cancellare tutto quello che ha dentro e lasciare:
> ...

 

Presumo che devi solo aggiungere.

----------

## JohnT.Clark

è tutta sta roba...# IMWheel Configuration file ($HOME/.imwheelrc or /etc/imwheelrc)

```

# (GPL)Jon Atkins <jcatki@jonatkins.org>

# Please read the README and/or imwheel(1) manpage for info

# and this is best operated on using vim (as I said: It's crunchy)

#

# This is only for demonstration of the priority command...

# See the other global Exclude command below for the one you want to use!

# If this is activated it will only apps that have a lower priority

# priority is based first on the priority command, then the position in this

# file - the higher the line is in a file the higher in a priority class it is

# thus for a default priority you can see that the position in the file is

# important, but the priority command CAN appear anywahere in a window's list

# of translations, and the priority will be assigned to all translations below

# it until either a new window is defined or the priority is set again.

#

#".*"

#@Priority=-1000 #the default priority is zero, higher numbers take precedence

#@Exclude

#@Repeat

# This one rule can send button events, as if you used ZAxisMapping "4 5"

# Make sure your XF86Config allows for the max buttons needed...

# otherwise the events will NOT even be generated...

#".*"

#, Up, Button4

#, Down, Button5

#, Left, Button6

#, Right, Button7

#, Thumb1, Button6

#, Thumb2, Button7

#Thanks to Mathias Weyland <mathias@weyland-wtal.de>

"^mutt.*"

None,           Up,     Up

None,           Down,   Down

Control_L,      Up,     Page_Up

Control_L,      Down,   Page_Down

#Thanks to Mathias Weyland <mathias@weyland-wtal.de>

"^aterm"

None,           Up,     Shift_L|Page_Up

None,           Down,   Shift_L|Page_Down

Control_L,      Up,     Up

Control_L,      Down,   Down

#Thanks to Mathias Weyland <mathias@weyland-wtal.de>

"^Xplns"

None,           Up,     Left

None,           Down,   Right

Control_L,      Up,     Up

Control_L,      Down,   Down

"^kvt"

None,      Up,      Shift_L|Page_Up

None,      Down,   Shift_L|Page_Down

"^Konsole"

None,      Up,      Shift_L|Page_Up

None,      Down,   Shift_L|Page_Down

"^XMcd"

None,      Up,      C

None,      Down,   Shift_L|C

"^XMMS_Player"

None,      Up,      Right

None,      Down,   Left

"^XMMS_Playlist"

Control_L,   Up,      Up

Control_L,   Down,   Down

"^xmms"

Alt_L,      Up,      Z

Alt_L,      Down,   B

Control_L,   Up,      V

Control_L,   Down,   C

"^XATITV-GATOS"

None,       Down,   KP_Subtract

None,       Up,      KP_Add

"^Xman"

None,      Down,   F

Shift_L,   Down,   3

None,      Up,      B

"^Gvim"

Shift_L,   Up,      Control_L|Y

Shift_L,   Down,   Control_L|E

None,      Up,      Page_Up

None,      Down,   Page_Down

"^VIM"

Shift_L,   Up,      Control_L|Y

Shift_L,   Down,   Control_L|E

None,      Up,      Page_Up

None,      Down,   Page_Down

"^Eterm"

Alt_L,      Up,     Shift_L|Page_Up

Alt_L,      Down,   Shift_L|Page_Down

"^GnomeTerminal"

@Exclude

@Repeat

None,      Up,      Shift_L|Page_Up

None,      Down,   Shift_L|Page_Down

"^NXTerm"

None,      Up,     Shift_L|Page_Up

None,      Down,   Shift_L|Page_Down

"^rxvt"

Alt_L,     Up,      Shift_L|Page_Up

Alt_L,     Down,   Shift_L|Page_Down

"^XTerm"

Alt_L,      Up,      Shift_R|Page_Up

Alt_L,      Down,   Shift_R|Page_Down

Alt_L,      Left,   Control_L|A

Alt_L,      Right,   Control_L|E

#Shift_L,   Down,   Shift_L|1

"^Mozilla.*"

#

# If you want to scroll by a few lines then uncomment these 4 lines

# and comment out the paging 4 lines below these!

#

#Shift_L,   Down,   Page_Down,         1,   1000,   1000

#Shift_L,   Up,      Page_Up,         1,   1000,   1000

#None,      Down,   Down,            7,   1000,   1000

#None,      Up,      Up,               7,   1000,   1000

#

# If you don't like page scrolling then comment these out and uncomment above!

#

Shift_L,   Down,   Down,            7,

Shift_L,   Up,      Up,               7,

None,      Down,   Page_Down,         1,

None,      Up,      Page_Up,         1,

# Left/Right & Thumb stuff

None,      Left,   Left,            7,

None,      Right,   Right,            7,

None,      Thumb1,   Down,            7,

Shift_L,   Thumb1,   Up,               7,

None,      Thumb2,   Up,               7,

Shift_L,   Thumb2,   Down,            7,

"^SDL_App"

,   Up,      Button4

,   Down,   Button5

,   Thumb1,   Home   #many apps don't understand Button > 5

,   Thumb2, End      #many apps don't understand Button > 5

# Thanks to shewp <shewplx@pblx.net>

"^Opera"

#@Repeat    # let qt do it

None,       Down,   Down,               4,  100,    100

None,       Up,     Up,                 4,  100,    100

None,       Thumb1, Right

None,       Thumb2, Left

"^Netscape"

#

# If you want to scroll by a few lines then uncomment these 4 lines

# and comment out the paging 4 lines below these!

#

#Shift_L,   Down,   Page_Down,         1,   1000,   1000

#Shift_L,   Up,      Page_Up,         1,   1000,   1000

#None,      Down,   Down,            7,   1000,   1000

#None,      Up,      Up,               7,   1000,   1000

#

# If you don't like page scrolling then comment these out and uncomment above!

#

Shift_L,   Down,   Shift_L|Down,      7,   1000,   1000

Shift_L,   Up,      Shift_L|Up,         7,   1000,   1000

None,      Down,   Page_Down,         1,   1000,   1000

None,      Up,      Page_Up,         1,   1000,   1000

# Left/Right & Thumb stuff

None,      Left,   Left,            7,   1000,   1000

None,      Right,   Right,            7,   1000,   1000

None,      Thumb1,   Down,            7,   1000,   1000

Shift_L,   Thumb1,   Up,               7,   1000,   1000

None,      Thumb2,   Up,               7,   1000,   1000

Shift_L,   Thumb2,   Down,            7,   1000,   1000

"^Navigator"

#Alt_L,      Down,   Alt_L|Right

#Alt_L,      Up,      Alt_L|Left

Alt_L,      Down,   Right,            10,   1000,   1000

Alt_L,      Up,      Left,            10,   1000,   1000

# Thanks to Paul J Collins <sneakums@usa.net>

"^emacs"

Shift_L,   Up,      Page_Up

Shift_L,   Down,   Page_Down

# you may need Alt instead of Meta....

None,      Down,   Control_L|Meta_L|Shift_L|parenright

None,      Up,      Control_L|Meta_L|Shift_L|parenleft

# Thanks to etienne grossmann <etienne@isr.ist.utl.pt>

"^Xftp"

,         Down,   j

,         Up,      k

# Thanks to etienne grossmann <etienne@isr.ist.utl.pt>

"^gv"

None,      Up,      Shift_L|space

None,      Down,   space

"^Event Tester"

@Repeat

@Exclude

"^xv grab"

@Priority=1

@Exclude

"^XV.*"

None,   Down,   Tab

None,   Up,      Delete

"^Untitled"

# if using wheel fifo, you may switch these.

#,   Up,      Button4

#,   Down,   Button5

#with these

,   Up,      Page_Up

,   Down,   Page_Down

# (end of switch)

,   Thumb1, Home

,   Thumb2, End

"^No Title"

# if using wheel fifo, you may switch these.

#,   Up,      Button4

#,   Down,   Button5

#with these

,   Up,      Page_Up

,   Down,   Page_Down

# (end of switch)

,   Thumb1, Home

,   Thumb2, End

"\(null\)"

# if using wheel fifo, you may switch these.

#,   Up,      Button4

#,   Down,   Button5

#with these

,   Up,      Page_Up

,   Down,   Page_Down

# (end of switch)

,   Thumb1, Home

,   Thumb2, End

#

# Uncommment the following to exclude by default.

# Then you will have to add new apps all the time, but will retain any built-in

# wheel functionality contained in some KDE and other newer programs.

# This kinda defeats the original purpose of the program! ;)

#

#".*"

#@Priority=-1000

#@Exclude

#@Repeat

#

# These are the defaults, but note that the defaults for the right side of the

# keyboard are still handled within the program, unless you add the

# combinations desired here. (except for the None modifier of course!)

# If this section is deleted then the hardcoded defaults will be used, which

# are the same thing.

# Modifying these has global effects, but doesn't override what is above.

#

".*"

@Priority=-1001

None,                     Left,   Left

None,                     Right,   Right

None,                     Up,      Page_Up

None,                     Down,   Page_Down

Shift_L,                  Left,   Left

Shift_L,                  Right,   Right

Shift_L,                  Up,      Up

Shift_L,                  Down,   Down

        Control_L,            Left,   Left,      2

        Control_L,            Right,   Right,      2

        Control_L,            Up,      Page_Up,   2

        Control_L,            Down,   Page_Down,   2

Shift_L|Control_L,            Left,   Left,      5

Shift_L|Control_L,            Right,   Right,      5

Shift_L|Control_L,            Up,      Page_Up,   5

Shift_L|Control_L,            Down,   Page_Down,   5

                  Alt_L,      Left,   Left,      10

                  Alt_L,      Right,   Right,      10

                  Alt_L,      Up,      Left,      10

                  Alt_L,      Down,   Right,      10

Shift_L|          Alt_L,      Left,   Left

Shift_L|          Alt_L,      Right,   Right

Shift_L|          Alt_L,      Up,      Left

Shift_L|          Alt_L,      Down,   Right

        Control_L|Alt_L,      Left,   Left.      20

        Control_L|Alt_L,      Right,   Right.      20

        Control_L|Alt_L,      Up,      Left.      20

        Control_L|Alt_L,      Down,   Right.      20

Shift_L|Control_L|Alt_L,      Left,   Left,      50

Shift_L|Control_L|Alt_L,      Right,   Right,      50

Shift_L|Control_L|Alt_L,      Up,      Left,      50

Shift_L|Control_L|Alt_L,      Down,   Right,      50

# vim:ts=4:shiftwidth=4:syntax=sh

```

è c'è già qualcosa di simile a quello che devo aggiungere editando nelle ultime 40 righe

CiauZ

----------

## Nimish

Ma col protocollo logitech (mouseman) non mi funge lo scroll...

----------

## JohnT.Clark

Diciamo che ho risolto, ho semplicemente cambiato i tasti 6 7 che dovrebbero essere la rotella 

con i tasti 4 5, ho 2 tasti che nn funzionano xò almeno ho lo scroll e x adesso mi basta   :Confused: 

CiauZ

----------

